# If you're vaccinated but test positive (Omicron)



## Lethe200 (Dec 23, 2021)

*With omicron, many vaccinated Americans will at some point test positive. Here’s what to do.*
Washington Post 23Dec2021
FREE ACCESS to this article: https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...e4e276b32a1956/12/72/61c4ae4e9d2fdab56bd9f6d7

(excerpt) With the omicron variant spreading rapidly, the United States is all but certain to see a sharp rise in breakthrough coronavirus infections among vaccinated people. These cases were relatively rare in the pre-omicron days, but the new variant has shown an ability to slip past the body’s first line of immune defenses. That means many Americans who have gotten the shots will at some point test positive.

Coronavirus vaccines act like a shield against disease, not an impenetrable barrier, and they offer protection against the omicron variant. Health authorities say booster shots of the Moderna or Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine are the best defense against serious illness, providing robust protection against severe disease. Your likelihood of developing a breakthrough infection is lowest if you’ve gotten the additional shot. The initial two-shot vaccine regimen still offers protection, but it’s not as effective against the omicron variant without boosters.

If you do get a breakthrough infection, here’s some advice on how to navigate it.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 23, 2021)

Also, start taking Vit D3 and K2 now to help ensure milder symptoms and knock a few days off your recovery time.
recommended: Vit D3 - 2,000 to 4,000 iu per day; Vit K2 - 100 to 200 mcg per day.

And if you do get infected, consider yourself boosted.


----------



## rgp (Dec 24, 2021)

Just lost another friend, a few days ago, vaxxed & boosted ... female, 52 yrs young, mother of two young adults.

It was told to me by the family that the doctors say it was likely covid ...... but they [the docs] are non- committal .

I [assume] that sooner or later the family will demand an absolute answer ?  Just now they are just so shocked & upset , I believe grief is all comsuming.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 24, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> If you do get a breakthrough infection, here’s some advice on how to navigate it.


Thanks for the link.  Omicron has only just barely reached my state, but judging by how the numbers are jumping in other states I suppose it will be here fast.  I wish the grocery store hadn't been out of milk this week, I got some kefir to drink but don't want that on my breakfast cereal!


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 29, 2021)

rgp said:


> I [assume] that sooner or later the family will demand an absolute answer ?


Sorry for your loss.

No one can get an absolute answer to this kind of thing, medicine is not an exact science.  Not very satisfying, but true.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 29, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Also, start taking Vit D3 and K2 now to help ensure milder symptoms and knock a few days off your recovery time.
> recommended: Vit D3 - 2,000 to 4,000 iu per day; Vit K2 - 100 to 200 mcg per day.
> 
> And if you do get infected, consider yourself boosted.


I take D3 and K2, and when I provided a supplement list to my doctor he didn't know what they were?  I understand they are for bone health, heart health and help for depression, but they also seem to have some positive effects against Covid.

https://www.nutritioninsight.com/ne...synergy-shown-to-amplify-effects-of-both.html


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I take D3 and K2, and when I provided a supplement list to my doctor he didn't know what they were?  I understand they are for bone health, heart health and help for depression, but they also seem to have some positive effects against Covid.
> 
> https://www.nutritioninsight.com/ne...synergy-shown-to-amplify-effects-of-both.html


I don't take any vitamins or supplements.
I just eat all day & night.


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

I have come to accept that sooner or later everyone will get omicron, at least here in N.S.W. Australia and no doubt Victoria will follow.
The way it is spreading here is unbelievable.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 30, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I take D3 and K2, and when I provided a supplement list to my doctor he didn't know what they were?  I understand they are for bone health, heart health and help for depression, but they also seem to have some positive effects against Covid.
> 
> https://www.nutritioninsight.com/ne...synergy-shown-to-amplify-effects-of-both.html


I take D3 for bone health and the K2 to boost my immune system. Data in an article in a medical journal showed that K2 can stop sugars from attaching to the coronavirus spike protein; the spike protein uses sugars to help it invade to our cells.

The study was done at a university. I've been reading tons of these studies, and I don't remember which university this one came from but I think it's in the UK. Also, I'm pretty sure it was an in-vitro study, which is very reliable.


----------



## Michael Z (Dec 30, 2021)

I will add K2 to my D3. Just ordered some.  Thanks!  Also taking a tsp of black cumin seed powder daily. A few weeks ago I had a cold, yet had virtually none of the fatigue - I even continued with my 2.25 mile runs every other day. Just a few sniffles and a tiny bit of congestion at bedtime. I am fairly sure the black cumin played a role.  Also take Vitamin C an Zinc daily.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 30, 2021)

So if you’re vaccinated but can still get the disease, is it really a vaccine? I mean, I’m not going to get small pox or polio or diphtheria because I’m vaccinated. I’ve gotten three Covid jabs, and now the science wonks are telling me I’ll likely get it anyway, just not as bad.  So I ask you, is it really a vaccine or something else?


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 30, 2021)

People get flu vaccines every year, and some still come down with a mild case of the flu.  There is no "one and done" with flu shots.  Maybe it is truly something different than a vaccine, but it has been proven to help.  And kudos for the three jabs.   Me too.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 30, 2021)

It should be called something else then? Not a vax.
Not good misleading people to misunderstand before they take something.
  🕊


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

Tish said:


> I have come to accept that sooner or later everyone will get omicron, at least here in N.S.W. Australia and no doubt Victoria will follow.
> The way it is spreading here is unbelievable.


"Victoria will follow?"
She's been following me everywhere.
I thought she left town last month.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Also, start taking Vit D3 and K2 now to help ensure milder symptoms and knock a few days off your recovery time.
> recommended: Vit D3 - 2,000 to 4,000 iu per day; Vit K2 - 100 to 200 mcg per day.
> 
> And if you do get infected, consider yourself boosted.


When my honorary daughter got COVID, she didn't need to be hospitalized. The nurse told her to take Vit D (don't know the IUs). I think she also told her to take C and zinc. I'm D deficient so my PCP told me to take supplements. Recently my podiatrist told me to up my IUs to 5,000. I've been taking zinc for years and haven't been sick since.
@Michael Z two of my grandson's were touting the benefits of black seed oil. I'd also heard about it years ago within the African American Muslim community.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> People get flu vaccines every year, and some still come down with a mild case of the flu.  There is no "one and done" with flu shots.  Maybe it is truly something different than a vaccine, but it has been proven to help.  And kudos for the three jabs.   Me too.


We're always hearing about "Hit or Miss" with flu shots.  I don't blame or criticize anyone for getting them.  But when someone says, _"I've never had the flu because I get flu shots,"_ I have to chuckle.
I had the big flu that was going around in 1980.  I don't think there were any flu shots back then.  I was sick for 2 weeks & I needed another 2 weeks off work.
That was the only time I ever had the flu - 42 years ago.  After I recovered, I took care of several friends who had the flu & also was constantly exposed to people at work who came to work with the flu because they didn't have sick pay & couldn't afford to lose a day's pay.
I've never had a flu shot.  If I did, I might credit it for preventing the flu, but I'd be wrong.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 31, 2021)

I had the Hong Kong flu in the late 60's. Two weeks curled up in bed, staying warm, hardly ate, the sickest I have ever been. Weak after that for a while. It was a learning experience  for me, how to survive illness. Watch how animals survive, we are animals too.

🐿


----------

